# Alumacraft 1236- aluminum floors,carpet, cup holders etc.



## tdg (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my 1236 Jon Boat. I have added aluminum Floors, Carpet, cup holders,Bildge Pump and seats. I only use the Trolling motor and the boat stored outside all the time which is why I when with the aluminum flooring. 

Starting point:









Templates:









Aluminum:

















Finished:

















And all this help me catch this 10 pounder!!!:


----------



## Bubba (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! That's a beauty of a LM! Way to go!

That's a fine lookin' boat too. Simple, Clean, and gets the job done. :beer:


----------



## Nickk (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW, that largemouth is a beast!


Did you make that trolling motor bracket is did it come with that? It's looks stock.


----------



## tdg (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Guys

The Trolling Motor Bracket is from the Alumacraft Dealer. I didn't know they sold them and the day I when to get the boat they have one on the shelf. It's perfect.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work on the boat, and fantastic catch on the LM! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 25, 2008)

nice bass what part of fl are you from


----------



## hatch17 (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that's a fish, wow!!


----------



## tdg (Jul 25, 2008)

I live in Orlando


----------



## Zum (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice boat and fish.


----------



## brewfish (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice job *tdg*, it looks like you were lucky enough to find some alum diamond plate scraped, nice find. That is one hog of a LM =D> Man it sure is a small world, even on the net, O-Town is only about 80 miles from my house.


----------



## phased (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a monster of a LM! Good job on the boat it looks like a fishin' machine now.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome fish man. In Jersey that is almost a new state record.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 25, 2008)

Good job on the boat AND the bass!! 

ST


----------



## 12ftModder (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice, Clean + Light!

and nice bass, cant wait till i can get catching some like that again. Theres plenty around here..
im also in florida, prolly 70ish miles from orlando


----------



## IndyBassin (Jul 26, 2008)

nice mods and hawg!

I need to move my battery towards the back like you did, good idea.


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2008)

tdg,
The trolling motor mount....Was that added or did it come with the boat?


----------



## tdg (Jul 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> tdg,
> The trolling motor mount....Was that added or did it come with the boat?




I got it at the Alumacraft Dealer when I bought the boat. I looked at my reciept and no part number. sorry it was pretty cheap as a recall.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 28, 2008)

NiceBass. Nice boat too... Neat floor. Keep them fatboy bass pics comin'! 8) 

~LCA.


----------



## seaarc (Jul 29, 2008)

Man them FL. bass. I'm jelous hard to get one like that here. Good job and the boat looks good too nice and clean.

Dave


----------

